# $PATH and .xinitrc messed up in X11



## Travis86 (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't know what all is going on with X11, but two things that are showing up are that the $PATH is messed up, and the .xinitrc files differ.

The $PATH in Terminal:
/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/mysql/bin

The $PATH in XDarwin:
/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/mysql/bin

The $PATH in X11:
/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/Users/travisdart:/usr/X11R6/bin

Also, the xinitrc file in /usr/X11R6/etc/xinit starts twm and the xinitrc file in /etc/X11 starts quartz-wm. I use the /etc/X11 one for ~/.xinitrc , so this doesn't seem to be a big problem.

What's going on here?


----------



## darkpo3t (Apr 29, 2005)

The XDarwin launches the initial X11 clients that are set in your default login shell. To use an alternative shell , you must set the shell along with the paths using the initialization files for the shell. X11 uses the twm windows manager and X11R6 uses the .xinitrc file, because you are using "custom" settings you must specify the "direct" $PATH of your ~/.xinitrc, it should of been easy to notice that by what you said, the paths differ. the path $PATH should be /etc/x11/xinit/ or /etc/x11/xinit/xinitrc ?  

I believe its messed up because when you start X up both twn and xinitrc are trying to load, thus the preferences you have in those files are mismatching and thus making your x system try to configure your settings.

Someone correct me if i am wrong.. As I am trying my best at 3:38 am. hehe..

Good Luck!!




#dp


----------

